# Traynor YCV20WR or YCV40?



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm going to look at two used amps this afternoon and would like opinions on either of these amps. The amp will be used for jams both private and public in smaller venues and bars. I'm currently using a Marshall MG50FX which works well but is not the sound I'm looking for. I do like the instant on and low maintenance of solid state though. Has anyone tried both amps? I'm leaning towards the YCV20WR because it has a headphone out and even without the headphones would be easier to tame for practicing at home but that is not really why I'm buying the amp so if the YCV40 is a better amp I'd go with it. I have a Blackstar HT-1RH I use for practicing. Is the YCV20WR enough power at 15 watts? I've used a 15 watt Kustom SS at the same jams in the past. It was loud enough but it was dimed so it had one sound. I'm assuming 15 watts from a tube amp will be louder than 15 watts from a SS amp. Both amps have 3x 12AX7 preamp tubes. The YCV20WR has 2x 6BQ5 power tubes and the YCV40 has 2x 6L6 power tubes. What is the difference in sound? They both have Celestionl Vintage 30 speakers. Thanks for your thoughts.

To throw a wrench into things I can also get a used YCS90 for the same price. Would this be too loud for smaller venues? It is obviously heavier which is also a big consideration. Should I consider the YCS90 as well?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've not owned a "20" but have owned 2 "40"s and a "50". I like the whole series. The 40 has plenty of headroom and is a pretty good workhorse in live situations. I expect the 20 would be good for most applications too and perhaps hit the "sweet spot" a little easier.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No amp is "too loud" until you turn the volume up "too far".

Trust your ears, they're similar but 6L6 versus EL84, and the 20 has a vintage 30.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, 15 tube watts would be louder than 15 SS.

I had the YCV20WR, sold it, then bought it back for the other guitarist in the band.

Plenty loud for small venues, it could depend on your drummer too though, how heavy they play.
I was crazy about the drive channel, it is a two channel amp.
I just used the clean side and ran pedals into the front of it.
$400 used is what is sold it for and then bought it back for.

I'm using a YGL1 myself with the band.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

1) How loud do you want to be able to play clean? Obviously the clean headroom on the 20 is going to be significantly lower.
2) Are you going to be getting your dirty tones from pedals or from the amp or both? Having a dirt channel on the amp is nice if you don't want to rely on a pedal or restricted to the sweet spot on the amp.

Personally I would tend to favour the 40 for gigging purposes. It gives you louder cleans, a second channel for dirt and overall it's more versatile.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've owned the 20WR with a Greenback. Great clean channel but the drive channel sucks. Adding an extension cab really opens it up. Otherwise it can sound kind of boxey. I can't speak to the 40W model but I would imagine you would get a lot more headroom.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

For what its worth the ycv80 was my first tube amp. It had all the modern features like channel switching, footswitch boost, reverb, fx loop, headphone/direct out etc etc, just didn't do any of them well. I had a lot of problems with it, first covered under warranty then the same problem twice after it expired. I gave up on it. Days after I fixed it the last time and sold it, I got a very angry call from the buyer that it had failed again! Felt really bad about that one, but it was 'as is' and I told him about the repairs.

Also, gain boost wasn't really usable as such, clean was not bad, a little sterile with the stock speakers. The V30's would be an improvement.

Not sure if they're completely different designs across the ycv series though. I've heard the ycv50 blue is best, but more rare.


If I had to do it again, the YGL 1 or 2 look/sound great.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd go with the YGL2, if I bought one again.
Yes, the Blues were supposed to nice amps.

I agree with the above, the 40 watter should hang with anything.

I also agree that the combo alone can be a bit boxy, talking about the 15 watters.
The WR20 still does a bit, it still has the stock Greenback.
Even my YGL1 with the replacement Weber Blue Dog sounds better with the extension cab and Silver Bell.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> For what its worth the ycv80 was my first tube amp. It had all the modern features like channel switching, footswitch boost, reverb, fx loop, headphone/direct out etc etc, just didn't do any of them well. I had a lot of problems with it, first covered under warranty then the same problem twice after it expired. I gave up on it. Days after I fixed it the last time and sold it, I got a very angry call from the buyer that it had failed again! Felt really bad about that one, but it was 'as is' and I told him about the repairs.
> 
> Also, gain boost wasn't really usable as such, clean was not bad, a little sterile with the stock speakers. The V30's would be an improvement.
> 
> ...


a YCV80 212 was my first tube amp as well. It was my first amp where I enjoyed just playing clean stuff with the onboard reverb. The dirt wasnt bad (to this day the recording we did with it actually holds up, IMO) but the JSX I owned after beat it badly. 

Will you be mic'd at gigs? I still vote use your ears and find a way to solve the rest haha. Check L&M inventory for YCV50B's, my friend in town got his for a pretty good price.

I'd also just say look at fender blues jr's as well.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. When I got out to the Surrey L&M which had the amps they had a YCV50Blue and a YCX12Blue cab for less than either of the other amps. They took it on trade yesterday so it wasn't showing up online. It was definitely more used than the other two but it sounded great and everything seems to work. Looking forward to my next jam.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That sounds like a very versatile rig, suitable for just about anything. I had a YCV 80 at one time and loved it but decided it was a bit big and heavy for me. Personally, I would love to have a YCV20 as a grab and go and just because they sound really good to my ears.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It was a toss up. I A/B'd it with the YCV20WR. On the clean channel they both sounded good. A little different but both very nice. On the gain channel the YCV50B won hands down. When you added the 1x12 cab to the mix the YCV50B sound just opened up wide. The YCV50B and the cab combined were $50 less than the YCV20WR so I went for it. I may be sorry. The amp is about 10-15 lbs heavier and when I think about it, most of the time I probably won't want to lug two pieces around. At low volumes I can get decent crunch on the YCV50B by using the master volume and channel volume and gain. Without a master volume the YCV20WR was quite a bit louder to get a similar amount of crunch. At jam levels that probably won't matter but it definitely does at home.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I think that's a good choice, especially for the price. I finally had to give in to the fact that a good tube amp is going to be heavy and the best I can do is minimize the weight within reason. The YCV 50 Blue amps have been around for a while too and proven themselves quite road worthy. Add the great service you will get from Traynor when you need it and you have a reliable, great sounding combo with the extention cab available for larger gigs or just to fatten the sound.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd say that you did well.

The Blue and an cab for less than the WR20 is really good.
I'd only heard good things about these amps.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've owned the 50 3 times blues and blacks...I believe my first blue was best of the bunch, clearer and crunchier. Really good diverse amp that does many things well, though honestly not 'the best' at any one thing. Nicely Responsive to tube changes both preamp and power. Congrats!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You made a great choice. The 50 is my favourite. Love the el34s and the master volume.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im sure you can handle a 112 combo and 112 cab 

Congrats on a good rig!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice grab. I believe that 50 was on Craigslist forever. I was tempted but I already have too many amps. Enjoy!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Got to try this at a local bar jam yesterday. Took a while to get the sound dialled in but once it was dialled in it was beautiful. This amp really sings. Three hour workout in a live setting and nary a hiccup. Found out it's built like a tank as well. A drunk was up on stage trying to sing and he fell on the amp and knocked it over. It didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great score! I had exactly that combination YCV50blue with the cab. That is an excellent amp. I let go of mine when I got a YBA-1 Tribute. I gigged with mine for a couple of years or so.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to what everyone said. The YCV50 is a killer amp and the gem in that Traynor lineup. I had a YCV40 that I loved, but the 50 is juuuust a bit better, especially if you like the EL34 sound vs the 6L6. Nice score!


----------

